# left for loot farm house and sheds



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 18, 2013)

ok as the sun came out to play today i went on a bit of a scope, and found my self a new little hideaway !! i've asked around and this farm house and its grounds have been in use since around 1868 and up to around 1980 when the owners built a new purpose built diary farm about half a mile away. The farm house had been left to rot until 4 years ago a private building firm bought it and started to renovate and promptly went bust leaving it to slowly overgrow again, sadly its been raped the cast iron fire places and the wooden panel walls from the landing ripped out but still thought would be worth a quick look i hope to revisit armed with all my kit as the site with barns sheds etc is massive but he's a sneak view 
location ashby magna leicestershire 




farm house left behind by bigdavey2, on Flickr




wall paper by bigdavey2, on Flickr




bare stairs by bigdavey2, on Flickr




stairs by bigdavey2, on Flickr




out shed and mains by bigdavey2, on Flickr




over grown milking sheds by bigdavey2, on Flickr




milking shed by bigdavey2, on Flickr




barn full of junk by bigdavey2, on Flickr




front door by 
bigdavey2, on Flickr

got to say the wall paper in the front room was worth the visit classic lol


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 18, 2013)

thanks for sharing, is this in leicestershire?


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 18, 2013)

hi yes just added location Ashby Magna south Leicestershire


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 18, 2013)

It dont look too bad,great photos.


----------



## Mardy Bum (Mar 18, 2013)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Judderman62 (May 9, 2013)

nice one quite like this


----------



## ZerO81 (May 10, 2013)

Looks alright does this


----------

